# To CC or not to CC



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Do it! CC!!


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Only thing is you'd loose the amazing bi-coloration on her hind legs. Or would you? But she'd have white leg poms, or would they be white with black rings at the top? Really hard to imagine exactly how a CC would look on lovely Bella, but it's sure to be striking. Now you'll have to do it just to satisfy our curiosity. :smile:


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

My vote is YES! I love the CC (before I had poodles, I just didn't get the attraction, but now I really appreciate that clip!!) 

If you hate it... wait a little while - it'll grow out! :lol: I'm taking Lucy to Fargo in April to get her CC "freshened up" again! I'm not ready to change her style yet.


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

Bella is soooo gorgeous that I think she would look beautiful no matter how she was clipped; but, I'm just wondering if the effect of her wonderful markings would be as striking in a CC. 
Then again, like Barb said, if you don't like it, it will grow back. If you don't try it you'll never know!!!


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

WEll now that i'm seeing how bad our coat change is geting (Hello i just bathed and dried you and brushed you out hello 5 matts starting) we're hairless- I've got the pattern set- gunna let her run around for abit then scissor it a bit- i'll probably fnish it tomorrow- she' sbeen on the tale a total of 3 hours now LOL


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

I can't wait to see the finished product!!! whoo hoo!!


----------



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

Oh you have to give us a tincy preview today the suspense is going to kill lol....


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

Ok here we go- still needs to be cleaned up and tweaked. Gotta go over teh shaved areas and clean that up- but i did scissor it up a bit. 

this is with the flash- so it's a bad pic but shows the rossettes more 









with out the flash 









need to shave the forarm up a bit i think. I"M gunna hopefully stack her later and have the kids take a pic maybe show it a bit better in the sun light


----------



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

OOh la,la I think her poms in the back look real neat the color variation is so cool!


----------



## FunkyPuppy (Jan 27, 2011)

Wow! She looks stunning! The cc really looks gorgeous! I loved that first photo but i giggled at her SUPER long back leg. The new style definitely balanced her out.


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

lol YES- she hadn't been scissored up in a month (i kept putting it off so she'd finish her heat first *L*) She was in desperate need of a scissoring.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I agree with Cavon. It would not matter what you did to this girl, she would look fabulous.

I think the CC accentuates her colouring and looks very cool.

I feel for you. Quincy with his foot long neck hair is on coat change too. IT IS EVIL!!!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

She looks awesome! 

Is her skin color really that different (black and white) or did you leave a bit of hair on the shaved parts?


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Fantastic!


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

her skin really is two different colors. I only took her down with a 10 blade here- so it's not a super close shave (nor cleaned up) by any means. technically i'd say the skin is pink under the cream markings- but a 10 blade doesn't show that


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

what a cutie!


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

Wow, wow & wow!!!! Bella looks fantastic!!!! I wasn't sure bout her markings but the proof is in the pudding as they say! I LOVE it!!!


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

she looks amazing!!


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

Trying to decide if i should take the forearm up a bit closer to the elbow or not. it looks better in person then on the pic. She needs more hair LOL


----------



## PonkiPoodles (Feb 25, 2009)

She looks really cute!


----------

